

Meetings are not dead - guillaumepotier
http://blog.getsolid.io/meetings-are-not-dead/

======
aniobi
Great stuff. I thought the use of Slack was driving down the number of meeting

~~~
cobalt2760
We use slack at work and we still have plenty boring and useless meetings!

